# UBER app navigation sound not working



## jhearcht

At first the app would remind me with voice directions when a turn is upcoming. But then it got intermittent. Now it doesn't work at all. The phone is set for its loudest (outdoor) sounds.

Is there some setting within the app for voice navigation?
Is there a way to update the app?


Nevermind, it's working now. But when it's not working, tapping the speaker symbol doesn't turn it on. And most of the time there is no speaker symbol. Glitchy app, or idiot user?


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA

Switch the navigation to google navigation in your settings. This will allow you to see the full mileage from the start and it has google turn by turn. I think the mute button even shows up on the google navigation front screen when it loads in on a job. Might be easier plus you can take screenshots of the mileage at the start of each trip to verify it with the miles when you finish. Then you can make mileage adjustments with little to no fighting. Hope this helps

Also go into your Play Store on your phone and go under downloaded apps or My Apps. There should be a area that will say update if the update is needed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

jhearcht said:


> At first the app would remind me with voice directions when a turn is upcoming. But then it got intermittent. Now it doesn't work at all. The phone is set for its loudest (outdoor) sounds.
> 
> Is there some setting within the app for voice navigation?
> Is there a way to update the app?


Plugging the phone into a car's USB socket can mute the Uber app


----------



## Skorpio

What about..
You drive like you know your city..
Disable sound..
Dont look at the map..
Have a great conversation with pax..
This is the way pro do..


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Skorpio said:


> What about..
> You drive like you know your city..
> Disable sound..
> Dont look at the map..


That's not always enough, lol. This weekend I had a ride where the destination was in the centre of town, a lot of which was blocked off due to some jogging event. I started the trip and then explained to the pax precisely the route we would take to avoid the joggers. She said "great" and was quiet for about 30 seconds. She then saw the Uber app on my phone and specifically its navigation map and piped up with, "Are you following that? Because if you go up to the traffic circle like it's telling you then it's going to snake you round and ... [dramatic pause] ... I need to get there on time".

After I had just given her the exact route we would be taking. Obviously she received a double-barreled blast of vitriol from me and she then, thankfully, shut up and let me get on with it.


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA

Skorpio said:


> What about..
> You drive like you know your city..
> Disable sound..
> Dont look at the map..
> Have a great conversation with pax..
> This is the way pro do..


When you do this do you even check the true mileage at the start of the trip or follow the blue line the app provides? You do know Uber pays you on that route. I feel like this man is losing some money in mileage adjustments by not following his app. You should go look at my thread in UberEats which might make you start checking your mileage a little closer at the start of each trip and after each trip. We actually started to notice this in all categories of Uber. I have over 630 screenshots on my phone fyi of starting mileages and well over 100 adjustments which means more money. Plus I do not have to fight as much when I do know the exact mileages.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

UberEatsDriverWA said:


> When you do this do you even check the true mileage at the start of the trip or follow the blue line the app provides? You do know Uber pays you on that route. I feel like this man is losing some money in mileage adjustments by not following his app. You should go look at my thread in UberEats which might make you start checking your mileage a little closer at the start of each trip and after each trip. We actually started to notice this in all categories of Uber. I have over 630 screenshots on my phone fyi of starting mileages and well over 100 adjustments which means more money. Plus I do not have to fight as much when I do know the exact mileages.


I've done random spot checks of Uber mileage against actual mileage and have found Uber to be accurate, or 1% or so more miles. Which is shocking.


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've done random spot checks of Uber mileage against actual mileage and have found Uber to be accurate, or 1% or so more miles. Which is shocking.


You must not be checking each job. I have plenty of people messaging me on the forum I created and in pm's saying something totally different. I have made plenty of adjustments myself and posted screenshots on here. When I know I have made over 500 dollars in adjustments last year and I do this part time I can say that their app navigation and end miles is broken as sh**. Google provides me with the correct mileage from the start and Uber never really matches. Sometimes its more but 90 percent of the time it is .2 less than what you actually drove. I am a contractor I do not work for estimates I work for the actual miles I drove. BUT I am glad you are the only one with correct mileages on each job. congrats man I would love this... but .5 miles is enough for me to adjust it. Allows instant pay and sometimes its more than that just like the other day. Drove 8.5 miles and was paid for 4.88 was adjustment another 7.34. I will not let Uber nickle and dime me I am sorry.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

UberEatsDriverWA said:


> You must not be checking each job.


 Well, no; I said I had done random spot checks, lol.



UberEatsDriverWA said:


> I will not let Uber nickle and dime me I am sorry.


No need to be apologetic.


----------



## sirius black

Skorpio said:


> What about..
> You drive like you know your city..
> Disable sound..
> Dont look at the map..
> Have a great conversation with pax..
> This is the way pro do..


You're correct, but if you're thinking you're going to make pros out of everyone who drives Uber, you'll be waiting a very long time. One thing that absolutely should be done is to have the sound disabled. Sounds like the OP's App already took care of that, but, IF it should come back, a recommendation might be to get a bluetooth ear bud, and connect to the phone for media only, so your pax don't need to listen to directions if you must.


----------



## jhearcht

UberEatsDriverWA said:


> Switch the navigation to google navigation in your settings. This will allow you to see the full mileage from the start and it has google turn by turn. I think the mute button even shows up on the google navigation front screen when it loads in on a job. Might be easier plus you can take screenshots of the mileage at the start of each trip to verify it with the miles when you finish. Then you can make mileage adjustments with little to no fighting. Hope this helps
> 
> Also go into your Play Store on your phone and go under downloaded apps or My Apps. There should be a area that will say update if the update is needed.


UEDWA
Thanks for the suggestion. Most of the time I prefer to not have the voice turned on, but often when I do need some reminders, I can't find the speaker icon on the screen. I also haven't found any setting to display the icon, so I don't know why it sometimes disappears, or doesn't continue working after it was turned on.

I do have the phone connected to my Bluetooth car radio for contacting riders. But I don't see why that would affect the in-app speaker function. However, sometimes the Bluetooth connection fails, and it takes several tries to get it working again.

I haven't tried the Google nav in the UBER app, because I assumed it was the same as Google Maps, which I sometimes use on a separate phone to find my way back out of unfamiliar burbs with dark winding roads. I'll give it a try.


----------



## KennyB619

Skorpio said:


> What about..
> You drive like you know your city..
> Disable sound..
> Dont look at the map..
> Have a great conversation with pax..
> This is the way pro do..


_While I agree with the ideal, this is quite the remarkable comment coming from a driver in "Nunavut, Iqaluit" which, according to a Google search has a total of 20.27 square miles with 530 miles of streets and roadways, and a population of 7,740 people.

I presume this is merely an indication of where one is "from" rather than "in" or where driving. I would agree it's easy to "drive like a pro" after turning the navigation system off in an area half the size of Disney World. 

In San Diego County, (4,500+ square miles), where I drive, I can easily pick someone up at the airport and be in a completely unknown area in 15 minutes or less.

Edit: I agree that it's more professional to not have audio directions turned on during the drive._


----------



## jhearcht

I haven't tried the Google navigation in the app settings. Is it the same as stand-alone Google Maps, or is it integrated with UBER functions? I like the integration of UBER, even though the navigation sometimes gets confused, and can't even locate my car.


----------



## sirius black

If you select Google Maps in the Uber settings, it will launch as a separate app(Stand alone Google Maps), however, Uber places your destination for you, so you don’t need to input anything - just tap “Navigate” on the Uber app after you accept the ping, and everything will launch/update automatically so all you need to do is drive. When you get close to your destination, tap the Uber icon that will be visible on top of the maps program, and let that guide you to the pin.


----------



## Param

The Gift of Fish said:


> Plugging the phone into a car's USB socket can mute the Uber app


----------



## Coyotex

I LOVE the Uber map! It quit talking to me last week, just out of the blue. I tried everything to get it back. Nothing worked. I went a few days without it. Then, one day, I turned on the app and it was back! I have no clue why it went away or how it came back, but it, once again, talks to me and I love it!


----------



## labloverva

jhearcht said:


> At first the app would remind me with voice directions when a turn is upcoming. But then it got intermittent. Now it doesn't work at all. The phone is set for its loudest (outdoor) sounds.
> 
> Is there some setting within the app for voice navigation?
> Is there a way to update the app?
> 
> Nevermind, it's working now. But when it's not working, tapping the speaker symbol doesn't turn it on. And most of the time there is no speaker symbol. Glitchy app, or idiot user?


If you have Bluetooth running on your phone, it does not allow voice communication from the phone. Turn off BT and the phone will work.


----------



## labloverva

UberEatsDriverWA said:


> Switch the navigation to google navigation in your settings. This will allow you to see the full mileage from the start and it has google turn by turn. I think the mute button even shows up on the google navigation front screen when it loads in on a job. Might be easier plus you can take screenshots of the mileage at the start of each trip to verify it with the miles when you finish. Then you can make mileage adjustments with little to no fighting. Hope this helps
> 
> Also go into your Play Store on your phone and go under downloaded apps or My Apps. There should be a area that will say update if the update is needed.


How do I change the navigation to Google? I can't find anything.


----------



## Yomann

Go to Account>App Settings>Navigation>Google Maps.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I would consider the Uber app not making any noises to be an updated version of the app that i would give a 5 star rating to.


----------

